# اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 9 ساعات



## †gomana† (25 مارس 2006)

*اخطار النوم عندما يزيد عن 9 ساعات*


قد يستغرب البعض عند قراءة عنوان هذا المقال,
فالنوم له عند الانسان اهمية خاصة لا يمكنه الاستغناء عنه ابدا. 

ويرى البعض انه كلما نام اكثر كلما شعر بالراحة اكثر فهذا فهم خاطئ
يتبادر الى اذهان كثير من الناس فقد اثبتت الدراسات أن النوم الزائد 
عن المعدل المحدد له يصيب صاحبه بأمراض خطيرة جدا خاصة
امراض القلب والدماغ التي قد تؤدي الى حصول الجلطات والنوبات 
مما يؤدي بعد ذلك الى الوفاة لا سمح الله

. فالمعدل السليم للنوم اليومي هو ما بين 7ـ 9 فهي تعطي الانسان
نشاطا يوميا مكثفا وهذا ما يخدم الانسان في حياته العملية
فكلما زاد على المعدل اليومي للنوم كلما زاد كسلا وتقاعسا
ويرى أنه يحتاج الى النوم أكثر واكثر.

وقد اثبتت دراسات أخرى ان النوم الزائد قد يسبب اضطرابات
في الجهاز التنفسي ويضعف القدرة على الحصول على كميات كافية 
من الاكسجين فتجده يستيقظ من النوم فيشعر بالتعب والارق. 

وقد يتوقع البعض أن الراحة هي في مدة النوم وهذا فهم غير سليم
فالراحة لا تأتي من مدة النوم الطويلة أو القصيرة بل تأتي من عمق هذا النوم
فمتى ابتعد الانسان عن الاقراص المهدئة والمنومة وابتعد عن المنبهات 
وحصل له جو معتدل ليس بالبارد ولا الحار فبذلك تحصل له الراحة 
المطلوبة المستفادة من النوم ومن المنومات الخاطئة التي تحصل كثيرا
خاصة في مجتمعنا هي النومات التي تأتي بعد الاكل مباشرة 
فمثل هذه النومات تتسبب في حصول السمنة وترهل الجسم 
وهذا أمر يجب معرفته على كل افراد المجتمع فالبعض 
لا يعطي لهذه الاسباب القدر الكافي للابتعاد عنها فيقع فيها من غير انتباه.

اما النوم الصحي فيجب أن يتحقق فيه ثلاثة شروط
أولها الراحة الجسدية 
وثانيها الراحة العاطفية
والاخيرة هي الراحة الفكرية 

فمتى تمت هذه الشروط الثلاثة فانها تجذب للانسان النوم الصحي
الملائم لجسمه فان هناك في جسم الانسان هرمون (السيروتونين)
الذي يتولى مهمة تنويم جسم الانسان والعجيب في الهرمون 
انه يزداد افرازه في الظلام فهو يعتمد على درجة الاضاءة المحيطة 
بجسم الانسان قال تعالى( وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا 
وجعلنا النهار معاشا).
فالنوم الطبيعي لا يكون الا في الليل. 
أما عن نوم القيلولة فمتى شعرت بالنوم في وقت الظهيرة
فنم فهي فترة للراحة تعيد للجسم نشاطه من جديد.


ولا يلزم كونها ساعات بل يكفي فيها الاسترخاء لفترة قصيرة
قد تتجاوز النصف ساعة. 
اما الارق وعلاجه فيمكن التغلب عليه بتجنب النوم لفترات طويلة اثناء النهار
والابتعاد عن المنبهات قبل النوم بثلاث ساعات على الاقل 
وتهيئة الجو المناسب للنوم فبذلك يمكنك التغلب على الارق​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا جومانه علي الموضوع القيم ده

الحمد لله مش بنام اكتر من 8 ساعات

الرب يباركك*


----------



## whocares (26 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> قد يستغرب البعض عند قراءة عنوان هذا المقال,
> فالنوم له عند الانسان اهمية خاصة لا يمكنه الاستغناء عنه ابدا.
> ​



شكرا لك كثيرا يا جمانة. من أين مصدر هذه المعلومات القيمة لو سمحت؟

الرب يباركك.


----------



## †gomana† (26 مارس 2006)

*ميرسيه يا موننا على مرورك*
*وانا اكتر حاجة بنامها هيا 6 ساعات بس*
*ربا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (26 مارس 2006)

*اخى العزيز شكرا على مرورك*
*المعلومات دى انا بدور على مواقع او كتب عندى وبنقل منها انما دى جاتلى على الميل بتاعى *
*شكرا ليك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## blackguitar (31 مارس 2006)

*معلومات جميله اوى يا جيجى بجد الف شكر عليها*


----------



## †gomana† (1 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بولا على مرورك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل فعلا*


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى ليكى كتير يا جيجى على المعلومات الجميلة دى*​


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا شيرو على مرورك*


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا هيودة على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا ياجيجي موضوع جميل اوي *


----------

